# stronghold 3 ki im multiplayer?



## Tony130 (11. November 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine frage bezüglich stronghold 3 kann man da im multiplayer zu 2 gg ki spielen? ich habe bis jetzt nix gefunden  eigentlich hab ich nur deshalb gekauft


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2013)

Skirmish Mode ( AI Gegner) gibt es in Stronghold 3 nicht. Du kannst online nur gegen andere Spieler antreten. 
Stronghold Crusader 2, welches nächstes Jahr erscheinen soll, wird aber wieder einen Skirmish Mode haben.


----------



## Tony130 (11. November 2013)

ich verstehe nicht warum die kein Skirmish Mode mit eingebaut haben das ist ein muss.... ok danke nazzy für die antwort


----------



## Nazzy (13. November 2013)

Das haben viele nicht verstanden. Aber der dritte Teil sollte sich an das erste Stronghold orientieren und dort gab es auch kein Skirmish.


----------

